# Update on my two naughty Pyrenees!



## BlueMoonFarms (Jul 7, 2013)

Trinity and Mara are only eight months old now, and after all of the struggling, chasing, pinning, watching, and working with them, I am thrilled to say they are perfect.
Trinity cant be trusted with the babys or ducks, but thats ok because shes perfect out with the goats.





Pardon her raggity coat, I brushed her out and simply dont have an up to date picture. 
Trinity kills snakes though and leaves them headless by the gate. Yuck!!!




here she is hunting a snake...
She loves to chase them, eat them, drag them around, plop them in my lap...*shudders* ick...
Its her way of saying "I love you mom!" so I deal with it. 

Mara however...Is a mom!
A true mom a heart, (NO PUPPIES, dont worry.) She babys everything she can get her paws near.




And that includes my cups! She steals the grain mug every chance she gets...
Shes obsessed with grain by the way! If theres a little spilled on the ground she will protect it and lick it up until nothing but dirt remains.
No clue why as shes on a rather good food, gets canned food, left overs, and goats milk.




She is even good with the ducks and chickens.
We introduced them through the fence first, then we gradually let the chickens free range with her.




This is the outcome!
She loves them  Even the goat and sheep babys.
She just loves little ones. And so, shes a mom at heart.
Little kids to, anything young and tiny, and she sticks to them like glue!


----------



## Fluffygal (Jul 7, 2013)

beautiful girls, glad they are doing well in their roles. 
Love pics.


----------



## bcnewe2 (Jul 7, 2013)

My girl is almost 8 months old too.  It never ceases to amaze me what is already inside of them. If nurtured correctly they are masters of their domain.  Gentle giants! How can they go from pushovers to such loyal guardians?  Congrats on a job well done! 
Beautiful girls indeed!


----------



## Grazer (Jul 7, 2013)

Love the pictures! And I just love reading about successful stories with LGD's!
If you get a well bred LGD pup, and you approach it with consistence, patience, firmness when needed and lots of love, what you'll get in return is truly the best guardian you could wish for.


----------



## Robbin (Aug 6, 2013)

Awesome Pups!  Love the pictures.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 6, 2013)

What awesome puppies! Puff out your chest with pride and go give them extra hugs!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Aug 7, 2013)

What a wonderful success - you should be proud!  Your girls are beautiful.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Aug 8, 2013)

Yay!!!
Congrats that is awesome!!!!
I am jealous, mine are still pains in the butt!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Aug 14, 2013)

Beautiful!  Good girls!


----------



## Nardalyn (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks for your success story and inspiration to keep at it with my five month old!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Aug 17, 2013)

And here are some older shots of everyone 










And then Mara:









It took A LOT of dedication, and lots of phone calls to southern for advice, but it was 100% worth every second of it.
I was firm when I needed to be and always praised good behaviour. 
Now if there doing something they know they aren't supposed to all I have to do is snap "Knock it off!" and they do instantly. 
Though I am very worried about Trinity, she killed a copper head the other day O_O not a scratch on her and the vet said she would be fine, but I wish she would just leave the snakes alone and let them be.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Sep 21, 2013)

Some more pictures only because I love sharing them!




My Mara baby who guards the sheep, ducks, and chickens 




And Ka-Zu-Zu her loyal sidekick lol








The there is Trinity, my goat guardian and rock climber!

















Also, I do have one question.
We are looking to hopefully *cross your fingers* expand our farm into six more acres. We currently are sitting on only three which the dogs guard just well.
If we do get the property, should we get one more LGD? Or do you think the two of them will be enough to guard everything?
We do have a really bad coyote problem that so far they have kept at bay.


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 21, 2013)

They look beautiful! They have turned out so well! Congrats on the perseverance! 

Now, to answer your question.... what would you like to hear?  

*answer A-* 2 dogs can cover the area just fine.

*answer B*- well more land probably means more livestock and that means more protection   and _of course_ if the coyotes are _that bad_ then common sense says you_ really_ need another.   

Get an Anatolian this time! Male!  will be easier than your pyrs!


----------



## bonbean01 (Sep 21, 2013)

Beautiful Pyrs...just love LGDs...so awesome!!!!

If I could get one, I would hold out for D and Callie to have pups ....would make the trip to Southern's and arrive looking very pitiful and in need of one of those pups and hope they would take pity on me and sell me one


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Sep 21, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> They look beautiful! They have turned out so well! Congrats on the perseverance!
> 
> Now, to answer your question.... what would you like to hear?
> 
> ...


Hmm...I think answer B  but at least my husband has his two answers and he can pick from there.
Thanks for all your help in there puppy years Southern! They never would have gotten to this point without you


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Sep 23, 2013)

They are looking great!  What a couple of good kids!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Sep 23, 2013)

They are beautiful!  Excellent work!


----------



## bcnewe2 (Oct 5, 2013)

I love the picture of Mara (I think it's her) trotting along with her feet off the ground.
Beautiful dogs!

I had 35 acres in rural AR. Coyotes were huge, wild boar and large cats were just some of the predators we faced. 2 pyr's did the trick for us. At the time I also had a llama that would lead his sheep to what he thought was safety while the boyz took care of the dirty deeds.
Never lost a thing after we got both dogs. And at that time not knowing that much I only got the second dog to keep the first company and someone to romp with so he didn't romp with the sheep.


----------

